# ANY Luck in southern Indiana yet?



## g-townbill

OK, I am new to this board. So, bear with me. Is anyone finding ANY early black ones, or long stem (pekerheads)? I live between Georgetown and Lanesville IN. So I'm just about 15 miles from Louisville, KY. We kicked some serious butt last year. Especially the last large ones. My wife could see a patch from almost a city block away! And that was on "Derby Day" (the Kentucky Derby-the first weekend in May). Usually by "Derby Day", their all gone for the season around here. Last year was a late one, and I know this is going to be a real late year too. But we did have the best winter for them, record cold, near record snow fall. It's been pouring down rain. We just need some warmth. And if the rain continues, it's going to be a bumper year! So again, has ANYONE found ANY YET, in southern Indiana?
Bill


----------



## 12oclock

I'm in central/south central IN (Greene). I don't have a ground thermometer, but I did notice a couple of dogwoods on the cusp of blooming (and mother nature Is what I go by more so than a thermometer in 1 spot) So, you can bet within the next few days a certain guy will be in his known spots!  

P.S. I'm not knocking thermometers btw...just don't have one and don't think I need one. My internal clock for morels has been going off for the last week now. Soon, my wife and I will be going to sleep and one of us will say... "found one!!" Forget sheep, I see them lil buggers!


----------



## diver268

I saw a picture yesterday of 5 that were found in Greene County. None of them were bigger than a dime though. And the date on the picture did have yesterday's date on it.


----------



## moreldawg

Picked about two lbs of blks. Half dozen nice ones. Just came in from da woods left some small ones. Picked fresh oysters.


----------



## mldavis1046

We found only one in Morgan County this past weekend.


----------



## fungimaniac

Where you located MorelDawg?


----------



## jimmyed

Looked for 3 hours yesterday, nary a one… 
Frost this morning in morgan county. Need some damn heat…


----------



## moreldawg

@ fungimanic Mount Vernon IN Wayyyyyyy down South! LOL search moreldawg on utube or follow us on our site 
www.moreldawgmushrooms.com 
Picked a ton today!
[video][/video]


----------

